# Friday 3/19 Report



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

We'll me and Dave saw early on in the week that the weather looked like it would cooperate for Friday. So we penciled in the day to get out. When Thurdsday rolled around and the weather man had not changed his mind yet, so it was a go. 

We were set to get out and thenBillgives us a call and says that he is going out and if we want to jump on with him, then come on. So it was either go out in my 19' boat and dive mostly public stuff or head out in a 27' CAT and dive allnew stuff. The choice was easy. Thanks again Bill.

We hit Sherman cove around 0800 and head out to our fist spot around 38 miles out. Yes, we went far and deep. We pull up to the spot and start jigging at first just to see what is down there. We proceed to loose all of our jigs and tackle on big AJ's. But we do get two in the boat of decent size before we gear up to head down.

Well Dave and Bill see a nice wreck and plenty of illegal fish including a huge Gag which was estimated to be around 45-50 lbs. Dave also wrestled with a nice AJ that eventually got the best of him and was not able to boat it. 

We move to the next Christmas present spot and we all head down to a nice spot with a lot of nice trigger on it. We shoot some and come up. 

This tended to be the story of the day mostly. Dropping on spots all day long that are loaded with triggers. Most were in deep waters so we had enough time to pop a few and come up. I ended up doing 5 dives for the day. And I was wooped by the end of the day. We dove until the sun was going down. But we had a cooler of nice fish.

Here is the all inclusive picture of just my portion. We ended up with 23 trigger, 2 AJ's, 4 Almacos, 4 Mangroves, and one Shovelnose.

Largest AJ was 37" and my largest trigger was 21.5". I think largest trigger on the boat was either 22" or 23".

Great day on the water.

My daughter is always there to see the fish be brought out. She loves to see them and remember which fish is which.


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

very nice! those are some nice triggers...glad it all worked out for the good jon...thanks for the report and pics...

mike


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Good reportJon.That was one heck of a dayof diving. Thanks to Bill for the spearfishing lessons and opportunity to dive some deep stuff.I'm glad we could dive again, hopefully we'll get another dive or two in before you ship out. 

I guess I should go start cleaning fish.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

what was the water temp ?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *sbarrow (3/20/2010)*what was the water temp ?


It varied between 62 and 63 degrees on most dives. Visibility out deep was great with 60-70+ feet or so. It got down to 25-30 on the last dive which was a little closer in. Seas were great at 6-8 inches.:letsdrink



> *naclh2oDave (3/20/2010)*Good reportJon.That was one heck of a dayof diving. Thanks to Bill for the spearfishing lessons and opportunity to dive some deep stuff.I'm glad we could dive again, hopefully we'll get another dive or two in before you ship out.
> 
> I guess I should go start cleaning fish.


It took every bit of energy for me to get off the couch this morning and go out there to clean those fish. I was a stiff board this morning. My muscles just screamed at me waking up this morning. But I got out there and starting cleaning them. It took a while to clean the fish and rinse my gear. We'll get back out there sometime soon.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

What were you diving in 3mil or a little thicker. Thinking about giving it a go next calm day


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

> *sbarrow (3/20/2010)*What were you diving in 3mil or a little thicker. Thinking about giving it a go next calm day


I was diving a 3 mil with a 3 mil hooded vest and was comfortable all day. Won't be long will be able to dive without the hooded vest. 



















I had already cleaned the AJ when my wife broke out the camera. I also can't take credit for the mango. Bill shot that one and gave it to me


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Great Report fella's!!!! :clap

Nice to know there are Trggers to be had, we haven't seen (Hooked)one in months!!!!! :letsdrink


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *sbarrow (3/20/2010)*What were you diving in 3mil or a little thicker. Thinking about giving it a go next calm day


I was diving a 7/5 with a 3 mil hood. I was fine until we came in to the closest spot. I got chilled on my safety stop a bit. It's all about what your cold tolerance is. I tend to get cold easy though.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

I have a 7mil but was gonna try and get by with the 3/2. I guess I'll wait and make a decision next week. Thanks for the info


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *sbarrow (3/21/2010)*I have a 7mil but was gonna try and get by with the 3/2. I guess I'll wait and make a decision next week. Thanks for the info


I would stick with the 7mil right now. I usually don't loose the 7 mil and go to my 3 miltill it gets about 69-70. Dave was diving his 3 mil. But he had the 3 mil merino lined vest which gave him 6 in his core.


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

Telum you're moving soon and won't be able to dive where these big triggers are. Maybe you should hook a brother up with some numbers :grouphug


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Pierce07 (3/21/2010)*Telum you're moving soon and won't be able to dive where these big triggers are. Maybe you should hook a brother up with some numbers :grouphug


Not my numbers to be sharing.:letsdrink But all I can say is we ran over three new spots yesterday. We dove one of them and pulled trigger off of it as well.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Bice job on all the triggers!


----------



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

damn cowboy, nice shooting. your daughter is precious. has she got to the point where she wants to see what the fish have been eating ? I cant clean a fish without Sydnie wanting me to cut open his belly so she can see whats inside.


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

Very, very nice!That makes mycabin fever even worse! Great job!


----------



## Rich Lacour (Sep 9, 2008)

Nice mess of fish! Were the trigger on natural bottom spots or something artificial?


----------

